# Subjunctive Mood, 1st and 3rd Person, Singular



## Damaged Goods (Dec 26, 2020)

I fully understand when subjunctive, rather than indicative, mood is appropriate, and I know that style usage rules dictate the use of "were" rather than "was," as is used in the indicative.

But why???

1st person singular subjunctive mood:
If I *were* king, there would have been no taxation. (Teacher gives you gold star.)

If I *was* king, there would have been no taxation. (Teacher raps your knuckles.)

3rd person singular subjunctive mood:
If he *were* in better shape, he'd've won the race.  (Another gold star.)

If he *was* in better shape, he'd've won the race.  (Another rap on the knuckles.)

The use of "was" wouldn't detract from understanding that the construction of the sentences is subjunctive rather than indicative.


----------

